# 2nd Annual Julian A Guas Fun Fishing Tournament



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Alright guys, it's that time of year again and we are having another "Fun" fishing tournament to raise money for the Autism Society of Miami Dade.This will again be an inshore/offshore tournament. Last year, with your help and donations, we were able to raise $13,800 dollars and donate it to the Society. I started the fishing program for children with Autism and it was a huge success. We were able to take over 60 families out on the charter boat "Reward" out of Miami Beach and we gave away over 100 fishing rods and tackle boxes to the kids and their siblings. The donations also funded a family bowling day held at Bird Bowl where we also bought pizza and drinks for the 50 families that attended. This years tournament will be held on June 4, 2011 at Homestead Bayfront Park and Marina, the same location as last year. Enty fee will be $100 for each boat with up to 4 anglers. More details to follow...


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys the website is up but the entry forms are not there yet. You can send me an email at [email protected] and I will forward you the entry form. Here is the boat package that we are raffling off this year, a 2011 Custom Gheenoe LT25 boat and a 2011 custom aluminum trailer by Caribbean Trailers. The boat is getting decked out! Tickets are $5.00 each or 5 for $20.00. please feel free to contact me. Tico 786-223-8680


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Bump for his great event!!!!!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Bump for his great event!!!!!!


Thank You Tom!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well guys, through alot of hard work and some very generous sponsors, this years tournament is headed in a great direction.  We have gift certificates from El Capitan fishing center, Strongarm Products and Garcias Seafood restaurant, numerous rod and reel setups donated by B & F Marine and River marine, Paintings donated by Finsart.com, all shirts donated by Jordan Valley Graphics, Captains bags donated by Garcias Seafood restaurant and the goodies for the bags were donated by B & F marine and Dons Bait and Tackle, a Towable tube donated by Land N Sea, Guy Harvey Magazine for promotions, Ocean Promotions for the spot at the Miami Marine Flea Market and BEST of all a 2011 Custom Gheenoe LT 25 Boat and  a custom 2011 aluminum trailer donated by Caribbean Trailers. We will also be holding a silent auction for the original painting of the logo for this years tournament that was also donated by Finsart.com. The registration forms are on the site, Please support our cause by registering, buying raffle tickets or just simply making a donation to the Autism Society Of Miami Dade.

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT *


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well folks, we are two weeks away from this awesome event. I just wanted to send out a quick reminder for the tournament and give a brief update as to where we are. We are still selling raffle tickets for the boat and trailer and accepting entry forms. Please try to sign up as early as possible since we have to estimate the food we are going to need. We will be having our Captains Meeting on Friday June 3 at Lil Hoolies sports bar again at 7pm. You can leave from any marina and lines in is at 7am, on the honor system. We have extended the fishing time by 1 hour since we have extended sunlight this year. You must be back at the weigh in station by 4pm. We will have Smoky Dans BBQ, Guy Harvey Magazine, Millers Ale House, Lit Cigars, a bounce house and crafts table for the kids, D.J. Juan Perez and other goodies the day of the tournament. We will also be selling tickets for the general raffle like last year. We will be raffling off gift certificates, fishing rods, paintings and other goodies. We are going to have a silent auction for several items and for the original painting of this years logo by Chris Howard of Finsart.com. Please come out and join us for a fun filled day with family and friends all benefitting the Autism Society of Miami Dade. Thank you for your support.
Orestes "Tico" Guas, Jr.
www.autismfishing.com


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Check out the trailer for the tournament
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOJu0Piv0_c


----------



## Kateharley (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link tico..!
Nice trailer..
enjoyed watching it.... 

Cheers..


----------

